# اسرار عن العيون ..ما لاتعرفه عن عينك



## سارة رافت (18 أبريل 2016)

*يقولون أن العين عليها حارس !!فلماذا اختاروا العين دون عن باقى أعضاء الجسم ؟؟؟ !!!

و ذلك لشدة أهمية العين لدى كل إنسان . و خلق الله سبحاته و تعالى الإنسان و وهبه عينين فى منتصف الرأس من المقدمة كى يرى بهما ما حوله و يتواصل بالعالم و يستمتع بالحياة من خلالهم . و بقدر ما يهتم كل شخص بعينه و صحة العين إلا أن هناك حقائق كثيرة عن العين قد لا يعرفها الكثيرون منها ما يلى :
1 – العين عضو للإبصار و ليست مركز الرؤية !!

قد يتعجب القارىء من تلك الجملة و لكن الواقع و ما أثبته علماء التشريح و الفسيولوجيا و الأعصاب أن العين – على أهميتها – هى مجرد عضو يرصد الصورة الموجودة أمامه و يرسل بها عبر اشارات عصبية الى المخ حيث يتم ترجمة تلك الاشارة العصبية إلى شىء مفهوم و ذلك فى منطقة بمؤخرة الرأس بالمخ تعرف بإسم مركز الإبصار .

ربما كان ذلك سبباً فى حدوث خلل شديد فى الإبصار ربما يصل لفقدان البصر كلية فى حال تعرض الشخص لصدمة أو اصابة شديدة بمؤخرة الرأس حيثيوجد المركز المسئول عن الإبصار .


2- العين تحتوى على نوعين من السوائل


قد يبدو للبعض عندما ينظر لمنظر عينه او عين الآخرين أن العين بها سائل شفاف خلف القرنية بينها و بين عدسة العين و هو أمر صحيح و وظيفة هذا السائل هو الحفاظ على الشكل الكروى للعين و الضغط بداخلها علاوة على أنه يشكل مرحلة من معامل الإنكسار للأشعة داخل العين و من خواص هذاالسائل أنه مغذى للقرنية .

لكن ما قد يغيب عن الكثيرين أن هناك نوع آخر من السوائل يقع خلف العدسة بينها و بين الشبكية و يعرف هذا السائل بإسم السائل الزجاجى أو الجسم الزجاجى للعين و هو سائل أعلى كثافة و يشكل حائط صد دفاعى حال تعرض العين لصدمات كما أنه يشكل مرحلة أخرى من مراحل إنكسار الضوء داخل العين قبيل وصوله إلى الشبكية .
3 – هناك تناسب عكسى بين درجة لون العين و قوة الإبصار

لون العين



من المعروف ان هناك اختلاف بين لون العين لدى كل شخص و الآخر و يعود ذلك الى لون الصبغيات الموجودة فى طبقة القزحية ( القزحية الملونة ) داخل العين . و طبقا للدراسات الفيزيائية فإنه كلما كان لون العين فاتح كلما انخفضت قدرة القزحية على حجب الأشعة الزائدة مما يجعل الشخص صاحب العين ذات الألون الفاتحة أكثر قابلية لتشوش الرؤية خاصة فى الأضواء الساطعة . و العكس يحدث مع أصحاب العين ذات اللون الغامق حيث يكون صاحبها أقل عرضة لتشوش الرؤية حال تعرضه لضوء مبهر .

لمعرفة بقية اسرار العيون الست يمكنك الدخول على هذا الموضوع 6 حقائق لا تعرفها عن عينك*​


----------

